

Charlie Sheen – Craziest Marketer Of All Time? - chocoheadfred
http://www.fredsexton.com/charlie-sheen-craziest-marketer-of-all-time

======
chocoheadfred
Charlie is no doubt doing his hardest to out craze all celebrities but how
fruitful will his efforts become?

With this said, how do you quantify each celebrities efficiency in turning
craziness into cash? Well, thank you for asking. May I present the Hollywood
Craziness Marketing Index (HCMI).

------
closedbracket
"I’m guessing he’ll bank $380M from this excessive batch of craze, assuming he
converts to Scientology like Tom." Nice.

